# الدليل التشغيلي لشركة Dow العالمية في تنقيية المياه بطريقة RO مع برنامج تصميم محطات RO



## سامر الراضي (6 فبراير 2012)

*الدليل التشغيلي لوحدة التناضح العكسي RO للشركة العالمية الرائدة في صناعة المياه*​ 
*( Dow) مع برنامج تصميم محطات التناضح العكسي*​ 

*هذا الكتاب بحق دليل المهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال تحلية المياة بطريقة التناضع العكسي*​ 

*مع هذا الكتاب ستتعلم كل ما يتعلق بتقنية التناضح العكسي*​ 

*مع هذا الكتاب ستتعلم الكثير عن هذه التقنية ستصبح بحق محترفا في هذا المجال*​ 

*اصقل خبرتك وتجاربك بالحقائق العلمية المؤكدة التي تقدمها الشركة الاولى في مجال تقنية وتحلية المياه*​ 

*مع هذا الكتاب ستكون رقم واحد في تحلية المياه **بطريقة **Ro*​ 

*لتحميل الكتاب اضغط*​ 

*هنا*​ 

*او*​ 

*اتبع الرابط*​ 

*http://www.filesin.com/A2DE0141294/download.html*​ 


*اما الان نأتي على برنامج جدا رائع من شركة **Dow*​ 

*هذا البرنامج يساعدك في تصميم محطات التناضح العكسي*​ 

*ويوفر لك الحلول المناسبة*​ 

*لتحميل البرنامج اضغط*​ 

*هنا*​ 

*او اتبع الرابط*​ 

*http://www.filesin.com/C174C141397/download.html*​ 



*ارجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم*​ 




*




*​ 




 

*لا تنسى وضع ر**دك في الموضوع*​ 






*



*​


----------



## مهندس الجامعة (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكور ربنا يبارك للك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الكريم 
فعلا كتاب رائع


----------



## safa aldin (7 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر الراضي (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم اخوتي الكرام وانا في خدمتكم دوما​


----------



## mohamd89 (9 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك ألف عافية وبارك الله فيك 
لو سمحت يا بش مهندس فيك تساعدني باستخدام برنامج Rosa 
انا طالب بالجامعة ونعمل على مشروع إنشاء محطة تحلية , واختيار نوع الميمبرين من خلال بعض البرامج من ضمنها هذا .
وشكرا لك .


----------



## سامر الراضي (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخ محمد وبارك الله فيك 
واتمنى مساعدتك بأي شىء تطلبه في مشروعك وانشاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك
اما بالنسبة للبرنامج فأني لم اعمل علية لحد الان ولست خبيرا بأدواته التصميميه


----------



## mohamd89 (13 فبراير 2012)

شكراً لردك يا بش مهندس وتشرفني 
إذا كان لك خبرة في مجال ال membrane هل لك ان تطلعني عليها أو أن تنصحني بنوع معين , أو أي مادة علمية عنها 
وشكرا بحجم السماء .


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (21 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## المهندسه ورده (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكووور أخووي 

بس أنا بصراحة ما عرفت أنزل الملف 

ممكن مساعدة ؟؟


----------



## عزت صالح (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## boshkash_79 (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## a.houmani (14 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## theprince3121 (31 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
ممكن ترفع الملف على موقع اخر مثل mediafire


----------



## khalidwdn (25 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك 
ممكن ترفع الملف على موقع اخر مثل mediafire*​
​


----------



## khalidwdn (25 أبريل 2012)

الاخ الفاضل سامر برجاء رفع الملفات مره اخري علي رابيد شير او اي رابط اخر
لانني حاولت كثيرا تنزيلها وحتي بعد ان ان سجلت في موقع filesin


----------



## khalidwdn (25 أبريل 2012)

ولم استطع


----------



## bostani (13 أغسطس 2012)

مشششششششششششششششكور


----------



## محمود كمياء (13 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
لو فى اى سؤال يتعلق بالتصميم اوو م نوع الممبران انا جاهز


----------



## ويندوز مان (14 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن شرح برنامج rosa 

أو مواضيع يكون مشروح فيها


----------



## ابو ديم (15 أغسطس 2012)

شكرًا


----------



## ويندوز مان (17 أغسطس 2012)

​ممكن شرح برنامج rosa 

أو مواضيع يكون مشروح فيها


----------



## Synesius (27 أغسطس 2012)

الأخ العزيز سامرالراضي شكراً على مشاركتك القيمة والرائعة وياليت تعيد رفع برنامج تصميم المحطات لأنه قد أزيل وجزاك الله خير.


----------



## المهندس أبوذر (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ويندوز مان (31 أغسطس 2012)

البرنامج مرفق لمن يريده 

ROSA803Setup_EN


----------



## salmaeissa (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## المذود (13 يناير 2014)

ممكن الرفع لموقع آخر للتحميل


----------



## tamer55590 (16 يناير 2014)

ارجو رفع المرفقات مره اخرى لعدم وجودها حاليا


----------



## Hassan Gumar (5 مارس 2014)

الملف غير موجود اتمنى لو ترفعه على موقع 4share


----------



## moh.elhadad (11 مارس 2014)

*اخى ياريت تعيد رفع الملف لانى بحاجة له وجزاكم الله خيرا*



Hassan Gumar قال:


> الملف غير موجود اتمنى لو ترفعه على موقع 4share


شكرا


----------



## egystorm (19 مارس 2014)

الملف مش موجود نرجو رفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## ChemistGoda (14 مايو 2014)

انا مش عارف أنزل الملف ممكن حد يساعدني


----------



## ابوميسم (4 يونيو 2014)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## mohamed fawzy22 (23 يونيو 2014)

file not found!!!


----------



## الفاو (13 أكتوبر 2014)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## جمال بشر (23 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوررررررررررر بس الملف مش موجود ممكن ترفعه تانى


----------



## الرجل الرمادى (19 نوفمبر 2014)

هل من الممكن رفع الكتاب على المنتدى 
لصعوبة التحميل من الموقع الاخر
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## siko123 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

يا جماعه الملف مش موجود حد من المنتدى يرد علينا ويرفع الملف تانى وشكرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (22 مايو 2015)

الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## tasneem34 (29 نوفمبر 2022)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الكريم
> فعلا كتاب رائع


بدي رابط انزله ؟؟


----------



## tasneem34 (29 نوفمبر 2022)

سامر الراضي قال:


> *الدليل التشغيلي لوحدة التناضح العكسي RO للشركة العالمية الرائدة في صناعة المياه
> 
> ( Dow) مع برنامج تصميم محطات التناضح العكسي
> 
> ...


ممكن الرابط الملف غير موجود ؟!


----------



## ahmedkamalali (الأمس في 02:22)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------

